# Bibby to Rockets?--from Clutchfans



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://bbs.clutchfans.net/showthread.php?t=106808&page=1&pp=30



> Rockets are looking to aquire Mike Bibby and Sacramento is looking to trade Mike Bibby. Don't know if its true but my bosses client told us. He said he is close to the Rockets organization. He said the Kings are looking to trade some of their big contracts and Rockets have shown interest in Mike Bibby. I am not sure how credible this guy is so do not flame me. If you guys feel like locking this thread then go ahead.
> 
> I really think this could be done. Sacramento is struggling so this might be true.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

We got Rafer back, we dont need a PG... not as much as we need everything else


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I like it! 

But who would we have to trade?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> I like it!
> 
> But who would we have to trade?



Good point...nothing comes without a cost somewhere.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> We got Rafer back, we dont need a PG... not as much as we need everything else


I agree on the other needs part, but if your gonna get Bibby, I think you go for it. Bibby/??/TMac/Swift/Yao is a good lineup once they are all healthy.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

yeh but the question is what would we have to give up for him... it won't be cheap


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> We got Rafer back, we dont need a PG... not as much as we need everything else


Personally I make almost any deal that would get me a difference maker like Bibby. I think if they'd take Luther Head/Baxter for Bibby, then I'd do it. You could have one of the best passing teams in the West. Being 'small' is overrated, I'd start Bibby and Alston. Play like Hamilton/Billups Rafer is a pretty good pound for pound defender, he's just as good as Welsey was last year. I think it would help his aggressiveness to play with someone like Bibby. DA wouln't care about coming off the bench. Last year we went with Sura/Welsey/McGrady on the perimeter. Bibby/Alston/Mcgrady sounds good too. 
Here's a more palatable scenario since I know folks are cursing at screen at the thought of losing Luther: This year's draft pick, Moochie's contract and or David Wesley's, plus Baxter for Bibby. I'm sure that sounds better...especially since we obviously will have at least another top 15-20 pick in this years' draft. SAC already has a new point guard, that euro-guy with the crazy name. They may be looking to blow-up their old playoff team for the future. Seems like they are eyeing Artest heavily.
This is all a dream scenario though Jeff would never go for a lineup like that, he'd say its a defensive liabilty. Or that they couldn't share the ball or something...  Bibby is alot like Sura but like twice as good as he ever was even in his prime!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Sweetness and a box of chocolates if this were true! I agree with Debarge. If we could give up something like Moochie/Baxter that would be incredible.

Why hasn't Sacramento pulled the trigger on Peja for Ron Ron? Is that deal really out there?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I really don't see this happening. First off, Bibby doesn't seem like the kind of guy JVG would be looking for with his notorious lack of defense. Secondly, I really don't see what you would have to offer Sacramento for him without losing T-Mac or Yao. Why would Kings gives away Bibby for Luther Head??


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

i cant seem to register for clutchfans so i cant read it

can someone help me?


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

http://www1.realgm.com/index.php
put this id in trade checker

trade id:2787947

what do you guys think?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

smithys1510 said:


> http://www1.realgm.com/index.php
> put this id in trade checker
> 
> trade id:2787947
> ...


this is quicker if anyone wants to look at it
http://www1.realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=2787947

my problem is that i really dont want to see the rockets giving up even more dribble penetration.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bibby is the one guy I don't see Sacramento dealing. He makes big shots, would really help a rebuilding team and doesn't have a problem putting team offense above his own.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Secondly, I really don't see what you would have to offer Sacramento for him without losing T-Mac or Yao. Why would Kings gives away Bibby for Luther Head??



Bibby is NOWHERE near the value of yao or Tmac...


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Bibby is NOWHERE near the value of yao or Tmac...


And Luther Head/Swift/Wesley/Baxter/Anyone else is NOWHERE near the value of Mike Bibby. It would cost you Head and a (likely) unprotected 1st just to keep the Kings from hanging up on you.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I've heard rumours that it would be Head/Baxter/first round pick.

I think that would be a steal for Houston, if so. I know a lot of Houston fans like Head, but what do you think his upside is? Personally, I think his best case scenario is a slightly-lesser version of Mike Bibby. I'd trade Baxter and a first rounder to upgrade Head to Bibby. With Bibby, Yao and McGrady, I don't think the first round pick would be a great one.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> I've heard rumours that it would be Head/Baxter/first round pick.
> 
> I think that would be a steal for Houston, if so. I know a lot of Houston fans like Head, but what do you think his upside is? Personally, I think his best case scenario is a slightly-lesser version of Mike Bibby. I'd trade Baxter and a first rounder to upgrade Head to Bibby. With Bibby, Yao and McGrady, I don't think the first round pick would be a great one.


those salaries dont even get close to matching up though. what ever trade we make, its probably gonna have to include moochie or wesley because they will help balance the salary and are expiring.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Bibby is NOWHERE near the value of yao or Tmac...


I agree, and Luther Head is NOWHERE near the value of Mike Bibby. So like I said, how do you expect to get him without also losing Yao or T-Mac?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Bibby is going nowhere, especially with the likelihood of Peja bolting in free agency. One of the reasons they got rid of Webb and Divac was so that there was no confusion as to who the leader of the team was... Bibby. There is no one else they would rebuild the franchise on.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Bibby is a big upgrade over Alston.


----------

